#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Ik geloof alleen maar in de Koran en niet de Hadith.

## hassa046

Hoi luitjes.

Ik heb de laatste tijd enorm veel research gedaan naar de Islam en om meer kennis op te doen hoop ik door de stelling hieronder gemotiveerder reacties te krijgen van de lezers.

"Ik geloof in God, en in zijn boek, de Koran alleen. Ik geloof ook in datgene wat erin staat. Ik ben van mening dat de deradatie van de Islam tot een voeteveeg zoals deze door veel mensen in deze tijd gezien wordt het resultaat is van de Hadiths die er in omloop zijn. Tot nu toe hebben alle hadiths voor mij enkel een historische waarde gehad.
Voor mijn bron van kennis en informatie beperk ik me tot de Koran alleen en met mijn gezonde logica."

Hopelijk wek ik hiermee een discussie op die tot beidens tevredenheid gevoerd kan worden.


Groetjezzz

----------


## Hamza-T

Hallo

Ik heb je topic eens gelezen,en ten eerste vroeg ik me af hoe je erbij komt dat de hadieth niet bij de islam hoort,en welke zogenaamde bewijsvoering je hiervoor wil gebruiken.
Immers als je muslimah bent accepteer je Muhammed (saw) als profeet,dus accepteer je het ook dat hij niet uit zichzelf spreekt,maar boodschapper van Allah (swt) is.
En aangezien zijn uitspraken en handelingen(soennah) in de hadieth staan beschreven,vraag ik me af hou je erbij komt dat je hier niet in gelooft.
Ik besef dat er gradaties in hadieth bestaan zoals dat er bestaan die net als qoran 100% zeker zijn,anderen weer zijn 'zwak' wat niet inhoud dat ze niet waar zijn maar dat je ernaar kan handelen,maar dat ze niet zo zeker als de qoran zijn (aqeedah-basis van het geloof,in qoran geloven hoort bij aqeedah,doet men dit niet dan is dit kufr)
En zo zijn er nog meer verschillende benamingen voor hadieth.
Maar de hadieths die 'zwak' zijn ook wel ahaadth genoemd,mag men niet verwerpen.
Ik zal binnenkort (insha Allah) eens wat ayaats voor je plaatsen waarin Allah (swt) zelf zegt dat je de profeet (saw) moet volgen en dat de hadieth (soennah) dus absoluut geldig is.

En wat is hierop je antwoord?

----------


## hassa046

Salaam broeder.





> Ik heb je topic eens gelezen,en ten eerste vroeg ik me af hoe je erbij komt dat de hadieth niet bij de islam hoort,en welke zogenaamde bewijsvoering je hiervoor wil gebruiken.


Over welke hadith hebben we het?
God heeft in de Koran duidelijk gesproken over de Hadith.

Accepteer geen andere hadith dan deze. (Hij spreekt hier namelijk over de Koran zelf.) Ook waarschuwd hij ons voor gefabriceerde hadiths (dus door de mens geschreven)




> Immers als je muslimah bent accepteer je Muhammed (saw) als profeet,dus accepteer je het ook dat hij niet uit zichzelf spreekt,maar boodschapper van Allah (swt) is.


Wat is de definitie van profeet? Boodschapper van het woord van God.
Daarbij heeft Mohammed (SAW) ons niet de hadith gegeven, maar de Koran. Na zijn dood zijn pas de hadiths verschenen. Hij had dit zelf verboden. Dus het woord wat hij verkondigde is het woord van god. En niet interpretaties van wannabee-geleerden.





> En aangezien zijn uitspraken en handelingen(soennah) in de hadieth staan beschreven,vraag ik me af hou je erbij komt dat je hier niet in gelooft.


Heeft god jou niet verplicht om nergen over te getuigen tenzij je er zelf bij bent geweest? Hoe weet jij dat Mohammed (SAW) dit daadwerkelijk zou hebben gezegd? Zou er dan ook niet op zijn minst maar 1 hadith bestaan in plaats van duizenden. Ik geloof in de soenna, die van God zoals Mohammed(SAW) die ook beleide. Hij heeft absoluut niet zelf een soenna bedacht.




> Ik besef dat er gradaties in hadieth bestaan zoals dat er bestaan die net als qoran 100% zeker zijn,anderen weer zijn 'zwak' wat niet inhoud dat ze niet waar zijn maar dat je ernaar kan handelen,maar dat ze niet zo zeker als de qoran zijn (aqeedah-basis van het geloof,in qoran geloven hoort bij aqeedah,doet men dit niet dan is dit kufr)
> En zo zijn er nog meer verschillende benamingen voor hadieth.
> Maar de hadieths die 'zwak' zijn ook wel ahaadth genoemd,mag men niet verwerpen.


Dat is m nu juist waar de schoen wringt. We zijn het allemaal met elkaar eens dat God de enigste is die onfeilbaar is. Wij mensen niet.
Dus om ipv God woord, wat volledig en totaal gedetaillerd is naast ons te leggen lijkt mij meer een getuigenis van disrespect aan God. 
En omdat hadiths feilbaar kunnen zijn, neem ik niet dat risico. Dat hoeft toch niet te betekenen dat ik Kafir ben?




> Ik zal binnenkort (insha Allah) eens wat ayaats voor je plaatsen waarin Allah (swt) zelf zegt dat je de profeet (saw) moet volgen en dat de hadieth (soennah) dus absoluut geldig is.


Is goed met Gods wil. Ik zal ze met plezier willen lezen.

Met vriendelijke groet
Salaam


Ismail Hassani

----------


## Jawad2003

> Hallo
> 
> Ik heb je topic eens gelezen,en ten eerste vroeg ik me af hoe je erbij komt dat de hadieth niet bij de islam hoort,en welke zogenaamde bewijsvoering je hiervoor wil gebruiken.
> Immers als je muslimah bent accepteer je Muhammed (saw) als profeet,dus accepteer je het ook dat hij niet uit zichzelf spreekt,maar boodschapper van Allah (swt) is.
> En aangezien zijn uitspraken en handelingen(soennah) in de hadieth staan beschreven,vraag ik me af hou je erbij komt dat je hier niet in gelooft.
> Ik besef dat er gradaties in hadieth bestaan zoals dat er bestaan die net als qoran 100% zeker zijn,anderen weer zijn 'zwak' wat niet inhoud dat ze niet waar zijn maar dat je ernaar kan handelen,maar dat ze niet zo zeker als de qoran zijn (aqeedah-basis van het geloof,in qoran geloven hoort bij aqeedah,doet men dit niet dan is dit kufr)
> En zo zijn er nog meer verschillende benamingen voor hadieth.
> Maar de hadieths die 'zwak' zijn ook wel ahaadth genoemd,mag men niet verwerpen.
> Ik zal binnenkort (insha Allah) eens wat ayaats voor je plaatsen waarin Allah (swt) zelf zegt dat je de profeet (saw) moet volgen en dat de hadieth (soennah) dus absoluut geldig is.
> ...


Salam oulaikum
Sommige sahaba zeiden ook dat de koraan genoeg voor hun was, maar dat is niet waar.
Koran is een leideraad en niet gedetailleerd, er staat niet hoe je moet bidden en hoe je zakat moet geven..enz. Je hebt iets nodig naast Koran
Er is een hadith die door alle moslims als sahih beschouwd wordt waarin de profeet zegt: Ik laat twee belangrijke dingen tussen jullie, als jullie eraan houden zullen jullie nooit van het goed pad gaan en dat zijn kitabo allah(Koran) en mijn famillie( ahlo albayt)
Verdere moet je Ahadith vergelijken met Koran( koran is 100% sahih), wanneer er tegenstrijdigheid ontstaat dan moet je die ahadith simpel verwerpen en ze niet markeren als Sahih.
wasalaam

Wasalaam

----------


## hassa046

> Sommige sahaba zeiden ook dat de koraan genoeg voor hun was, maar dat is niet waar.


Ik ben het volledig met ze eens.




> Koran is een leideraad en niet gedetailleerd


Dit is jouw woord tegen die van God. In de koran zegt hij dat deze volledig en gedetailleerd is. Hoe kom je hierbij?




> er staat niet hoe je moet bidden


Dit klopt niet helemaal, maar ik wil het ook niet al te technisch voor je maken. We bidden voor god al vanaf Adam en Eva. Die manier van bidden is overgedragen van religie tot religie. Zelfs een beperkte groep Joden, bidden precies zoals wij. Ik kom even niet op de naam ervan. Hou je me nog tegoed. natuurlijk is het gebed verbasterd na verloop van tijd, maar in principe is dit overgegaan van generatie op generatie.

Daarbij deel ik ook de mening, persoonlijk, dat er eigenlijk geen leidraad voor het gebed kan zijn. Zolang men gewoon eerbiedig en nederig God aanbid zou het in mijn ogen al voldoende moeten zijn. Maar dat vind ik persoonlijk.




> en hoe je zakat moet geven..enz.


Staat er wel in, namelijk 2% van al je inkomsten.





> Je hebt iets nodig naast Koran


Iets in vergelijking stellen naast het woord van God of God hemzelf, valt onder shirk.





> Er is een hadith die door alle moslims als sahih beschouwd wordt waarin de profeet zegt: Ik laat twee belangrijke dingen tussen jullie, als jullie eraan houden zullen jullie nooit van het goed pad gaan en dat zijn kitabo allah(Koran) en mijn famillie( ahlo albayt)
> Verdere moet je Ahadith vergelijken met Koran( koran is 100% sahih), wanneer er tegenstrijdigheid ontstaat dan moet je die ahadith simpel verwerpen en ze niet markeren als Sahih.
> wasalaam


Ik zie geen enkele vergelijking met de koran, die hem onomstotelijk als sahih bestempeld.
Daarbij, ben ik geen getuige van het moment dat mohammed(SAW) zoiets gezegd zou hebben om dit berhaupt als sahih te accepteren.


Met vriendelijke groet

Ismail Hassani

----------


## Ridouan

*quote: 

Sommige sahaba zeiden ook dat de koraan genoeg voor hun was, maar dat is niet waar.* 

Ik ben het volledig met ze eens.

*****
Ik ook aangezien de Koran verwijst naar ahadieth; 

*33:21. Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah een prachtig voorbeeld voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt. 

4:59. O, gij die gelooft, gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper en degenen, die onder u gezag hebben. En indien gij over iets twist, verwijst het naar Allah en Zijn boodschapper, als gij gelooft in Allah en de laatste Dag. Dit is beter en uiteindelijk het beste.*  

etc........Aangezien wij geen Profeten zijn hebben wij het voorbeeld nodig van de Profeet asws die ons de boodschap bracht en uitverkoren is......en belangrijk ons onderwijst. Want:

*2:129. Heer, doe onder hen een boodschapper opstaan, die hun Uw tekenen zal verkondigen en hun het Boek en de Wijsheid zal verklaren en hen zal louteren. Voorzeker, Gij zijt de Almachtige, de Alwijze.* 

Het verzoek werd beantwoord door Mohammed asws te sturen....

Verder onderwees Mohammed asws in de Koran en wijsheid:

*3:164. Voorwaar, Allah heeft de gelovigen een gunst bewezen, daar Hij een boodschapper uit hun midden opwekte, die hun Zijn tekenen verkondigt, hen loutert en hun het Boek en de wijsheid onderwijst, hoewel zij voordien duidelijk dwaalden* . 

en:

*16:125. Roep tot de weg van uw Heer met wijsheid en goede raad en redetwist met hen op een gepaste wijze. Voorzeker uw Heer weet het beste wie van Zijn weg is afgedwaald; en Hij kent degenen goed die juist geleid zijn.*  

Is het niet belangrijk erachter te komen hoe de profeet asws de geboden uit de Koran interpreteerde, ze uitvoerde en de gelovigen ( sa7aba r.a ).

*4:115. En hij, die zich tegen de boodschapper verzet nadat diens leiding hem duidelijk is geworden en die een andere weg dan die der gelovigen volgt, Wij zullen hem laten volgen wat hij wil en Wij zullen hem in de hel werpen. Dat is een kwade bestemming* 

Hier zie je de oneindige wijsheid van Allah swt, Hij swt noemt
de leiding van de Boodschapper asws en de " weg" van de gelovigen....Wie zijn die gelovigen ? Juist de sa7aba r.a !!!!!

Gelovigen die onderwezen zijn....getuigen waren van openbaringen etc. Ben jij dat ook, door de profeet asws ? Nee, niemand daarom moeten we daar naar terug gaan. 

En als we van Allah swt houden:

*3:31. Zeg: "Indien gij Allah liefhebt, volgt mij, Allah zal u liefhebben en uw zonden vergeven. Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadig." 

32. Zeg: "Gehoorzaamt Allah en de boodschapper", maar als zij zich afwenden, dan heeft Allah de ongelovigen niet lief.*  

Wij proberen de Profeet asws in alles te volgen omdat we van Allah swt houden, hij asws ons onderwezen heeft in het Boek en de Wijsheid en hij asws een perfect voorbeeld is.

*quote: 

Koran is een leideraad en niet gedetailleerd* 

Dit is jouw woord tegen die van God. In de koran zegt hij dat deze volledig en gedetailleerd is. Hoe kom je hierbij?

******
Koran is gedetaileerd, hoe volg je het voorbeeld van Mohammed ? Ben jij onderwezen in de wijsheid ? Bij geschillen hoe regel jij dat ?Elke keer terug naar die verzen. Als jij die weglaat dan doe je Allah swt en Zijn perfecte Boek tekort, aangezien dat opgedragen wordt.

*quote: 

er staat niet hoe je moet bidden* 


Dit klopt niet helemaal, 

******
Zeker niet er staan zeker ayas in maar de volgorden, verplichte onderdelen, hoe vaak etc. leren wij van het voorbeeld van Mohammed die ons het Boek en Wijsheid onderwees.

maar ik wil het ook niet al te technisch voor je maken. 

********
Dat is wel belangrijk aangezien je toch ons wilt overtuigen.

We bidden voor god al vanaf Adam en Eva. Die manier van bidden is overgedragen van religie tot religie. 

******
Nee, nee van Boodschapper tot Boodschapper. Het verschilt per religie......Ik zal ayas geven:

Zelfs een beperkte groep Joden, bidden precies zoals wij. 

******
Dat is onjuist: ik kom hier zo op. Joden baden op hun manier goed maar Allah swt zegt: 5:

_47. En laat de mensen van het Evangelie richten naar hetgeen Allah daarin heeft geopenbaard en wie niet richten naar hetgeen Allah heeft geopenbaard, zijn de overtreders . 

48. En Wij hebben u het Boek (de Koran) met de waarheid geopenbaard vervullende hetgeen daarvr in het Boek (de Bijbel) was (verkondigd) en als bewaker daarover. Richt daarom tussen hen naar hetgeen Allah heeft geopenbaard en volg hun boze neigingen niet tegen de waarheid die tot u is gekomen. Voor iedereen bepaalden Wij een wet en een weg. En indien Allah had gewild zou Hij u allen tot n volk hebben gemaakt, maar Hij wenst u te beproeven met hetgeen Hij u heeft gegeven. Wedijvert dus met elkander in goede werken. Tot Allah zult gij allen terugkeren, dan zal Hij u datgene mededelen, waarover gij van mening verschilt. 

49. En spreek recht tussen hen naar hetgeen Allah u heeft geopenbaard en volg hun boze neigingen niet en wees op uw hoede dat zij u niet afleiden van hetgeen Allah u heeft geopenbaard. Maar indien zij zich afwenden, weet dan, dat Allah hen voor sommige hunner zonden wenst te treffen. En een groot aantal mensen is inderdaad ongehoorzaam. 

50. Wensen zij het oordeel van onwetendheid? En wie is een betere rechter dan Allah voor een volk dat zekerheid van geloof bezit?_  

Ik kom even niet op de naam ervan. Hou je me nog tegoed. natuurlijk is het gebed verbasterd na verloop van tijd, maar in principe is dit overgegaan van generatie op generatie.

******
Allereerst de taal waarin gebeden wordt:

41.44 Indien Wij deze Koran in een vreemde taal hadden gegeven, zouden zij zeker hebben gezegd: "Waarom zijn zijn verzen niet duidelijk gemaakt? Is Arabisch en niet-Arabisch gelijk?" Zeg: "Het is een leiding en een genezing voor de gelovigen." Maar de ongelovigen hebben doofheid in hun oren en het is duister voor hen. Zij worden aangeroepen vanaf een verre plaats. 

42.7 Zo hebben Wij u de Koran in het Arabisch geopenbaard, opdat gij de Moeder der steden (Makka) en al het omringende moogt waarschuwen; dus waarschuwt (hen) voor de Dag der Verzameling waaromtrent geen twijfel is. Een deel zal in het paradijs zijn, en een ander deel in het laaiend Vuur.

De islam is de ware Godsdienst bij Allah:

3:19. Gewis, de ware godsdienst voor Allah is de Islam. En degenen, aan wie het Boek was gegeven, verschilden eerst onderling uit afgunst, nadat kennis tot hen was gekomen. En wie de tekenen van Allah verwerpt, (wete) dat Allah vlug is in het verrekenen. 

Mohammed asws heeft de Godsdienst vervolmaakt met het Lof van Allah swt.

5:3. ...... Nu heb Ik uw godsdienst voor u vervolmaakt, Mijn gunst aan u voltooid en de Islam voor u als godsdienst gekozen. ........

M.a.w de Godsdienst is pas vanaf de periode in medina vervolmaakt........Dus moeten wij degene volgen die deze Godsdienst onderwezen heeft en zijn asws voorbeeld.


Daarbij deel ik ook de mening, persoonlijk, dat er eigenlijk geen leidraad voor het gebed kan zijn. Zolang men gewoon eerbiedig en nederig God aanbid zou het in mijn ogen al voldoende moeten zijn. Maar dat vind ik persoonlijk.

*******
Dat is jouw mening, ik ben het ermee oneens, we laten dan voor niets het perfecte voorbeeld buiten beschouwing:

*33:21. Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah een prachtig voorbeeld voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt.*  

Mohammed asws praktiseerde de bepalingen uit de Koran natuurlijk ook zelf, dus kunnen we beter hem volgen....

*quote: en hoe je zakat moet geven..enz.* 

Staat er wel in, namelijk 2% van al je inkomsten.

*******
Dit is onjuist, 2,5 % of 1/40. Kun je anders het vers neerzetten.
Bij voorbaat dank.

*quote: Je hebt iets nodig naast Koran* 

Iets in vergelijking stellen naast het woord van God of God hemzelf, valt onder shirk.

******
*Niet het perfecte voorbeeld, of degene die het Boek en de Wijsheid onderwees etc. Aangezien Hij asws daarvoor uitverkoren was.* 

*quote: 

Er is een hadith die door alle moslims als sahih beschouwd wordt waarin de profeet zegt: Ik laat twee belangrijke dingen tussen jullie, als jullie eraan houden zullen jullie nooit van het goed pad gaan en dat zijn kitabo allah(Koran) en mijn famillie( ahlo albayt)
Verdere moet je Ahadith vergelijken met Koran( koran is 100% sahih), wanneer er tegenstrijdigheid ontstaat dan moet je die ahadith simpel verwerpen en ze niet markeren als Sahih.
wasalaam* 


Ik zie geen enkele vergelijking met de koran, die hem onomstotelijk als sahih bestempeld.
Daarbij, ben ik geen getuige van het moment dat mohammed(SAW) zoiets gezegd zou hebben om dit berhaupt als sahih te accepteren.

*******
Ook niet van Openbaringen van de Koran. Ik heb je aantal ayas gegeven, er zijn er nog veel meer in die context.

Met vriendelijke groet

Ismail Hassani

*****
Vriendelijke groet Ridouan

----------


## hassa046

Hoi Ed,

Ik hoop dat je goed in engels bent. Ik heb hier een quote uit de website van submission.org

hopelijk begrijp je mijn standpunt nu.




> The advocates of hadith are fond of saying that the hadith explains the Quran
> without which, they say the Quran cannot be understood. In other words
> without hadith they will have to reject the Quran or at least ignore it.
> The scholars also say that the hadith they call "Sahih Bukhary" is the best
> hadith. 
> 
> It can be easily proved that the hadith does not in any way explain the Quran
> and that the "Sahih Bukhari" is not worth the papers it is printed on. 
> 
> ...

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> [B][B]quote: 
> 
> Ik ook aangezien de Koran verwijst naar ahadieth; 
> 
> *33:21. Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah een prachtig voorbeeld voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt. 
> 
> 4:59. O, gij die gelooft, gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper en degenen, die onder u gezag hebben. En indien gij over iets twist, verwijst het naar Allah en Zijn boodschapper, als gij gelooft in Allah en de laatste Dag. Dit is beter en uiteindelijk het beste.*


Is het niet zo dat god spreekt over een en dezelfde hadith. namelijk de koran zelf?





> etc........Aangezien wij geen Profeten zijn hebben wij het voorbeeld nodig van de Profeet asws die ons de boodschap bracht en uitverkoren is......en belangrijk ons onderwijst. Want:
> 
> Het verzoek werd beantwoord door Mohammed asws te sturen....
> 
> Verder onderwees Mohammed asws in de Koran en wijsheid:
> 
> 
> Is het niet belangrijk erachter te komen hoe de profeet asws de geboden uit de Koran interpreteerde, ze uitvoerde en de gelovigen ( sa7aba r.a ).


Natuurlijk wel. Tenslotte zal Mohammed altijd geprobeerd hebben om de onderwerping aan God (islam) zo goed mogelijk gevolgd hebben.
Het dillema is juist dat we een andere bron gebruiken die voortvloeid uit horen zeggen. Dat is het punt wat mij steekt.
Mohammed leeft zelf niet meer. Hij kan dus ons niet meer vertellen of datgene wat in de hadith staat hij ook daadwerkelijk gezegd of gedaan heeft.
Naar mijn mening krijg je dan ook maar 1 hadith. Omdat ik niet KAN en WIL getuigen dat Mohammed datgene wel of niet gedaan heeft, beroep ik me liever op de essentiele bron zelf. De Koran.

[qoute]
Hier zie je de oneindige wijsheid van Allah swt, Hij swt noemt
de leiding van de Boodschapper asws en de " weg" van de gelovigen....Wie zijn die gelovigen ? Juist de sa7aba r.a !!!!!

Gelovigen die onderwezen zijn....getuigen waren van openbaringen etc. Ben jij dat ook, door de profeet asws ? Nee, niemand daarom moeten we daar naar terug gaan. 

En als we van Allah swt houden:
[/quote]

Logisch hij was een boodschapper. Maar vergeet niet: hij was niet onfeilbaar. Hij was ook alleen maar een mens. God alleen is onfeilbaar.




> Koran is gedetaileerd, hoe volg je het voorbeeld van Mohammed ? Ben jij onderwezen in de wijsheid ? Bij geschillen hoe regel jij dat ?Elke keer terug naar die verzen. Als jij die weglaat dan doe je Allah swt en Zijn perfecte Boek tekort, aangezien dat opgedragen wordt.


Is dat niet de essentie van ons verstand wat we van onze lieve Heer hebben gekregen? Om zelf te kunnen beslissen in goed en kwaad?





> Zeker niet er staan zeker ayas in maar de volgorden, verplichte onderdelen, hoe vaak etc. leren wij van het voorbeeld van Mohammed die ons het Boek en Wijsheid onderwees.


Dat is ook niet waar, want het gebed bestaat al veel en veel langer.
Hetzelfde is het feit dat Mohammed niet de grondlegger is van de Islam.
Met de gebruiken en alle bijkomende aspecten is dat Ibrahim geweest. Sindsdien is er qua gebed niet veel veranderd.




> Dat is wel belangrijk aangezien je toch ons wilt overtuigen.


Ik wil niemand overtuigen. Alleen leren en begrijpen hoe andere mensen erover denken.




> Dit is onjuist, 2,5 % of 1/40. Kun je anders het vers neerzetten.
> Bij voorbaat dank.


Hier heb je gelijk in. Ik heb het opgezocht en je hebt gelijk. Mijn excuses. 
Weer het bewijs van niet onfeilbaar van een mens.

Met vriendelijke groet.

Ismail Hassani

----------


## Jawad2003

> Logisch hij was een boodschapper. Maar vergeet niet: hij was niet onfeilbaar. Hij was ook alleen maar een mens. God alleen is onfeilbaar.


Op een of andere manier kom je niet als moslim over, maar ik kan me wel vergissen, ik ben ook maar een mens.  :Smilie:  
Ik zeg dit omdat de meeste moslims in het onfeilbaarheid van de profeet geloven anders dan de Christenen die dezelfde mening als jij hebben, ze geloven dat alleen maar Jezus(lees God) onfeilbaar is, alle andere profeten zijn feilbaar.
Stel dat wat je zegt waar is, wie geeft je de zekerheid dat koran 100% correct is? 
En hoe weet je zo zeker dat de koran het godswoord is? De profeet is volgens jou feilbaar, hij kon stukken van de koran vergeten zijn of misschien koran verkeerd genterpreteerd hebben. 
Ik citeer je:



> Voor mijn bron van kennis en informatie beperk ik me tot *de Koran alleen*met mijn gezonde logica.


Wat is verschil tussen Koran en hadith( die je verwerpt) als je vanuit gaat dat de profeet feilbaar is?




> Ik zie geen enkele vergelijking met de koran, die hem onomstotelijk als sahih bestempeld.
> Daarbij, ben ik geen getuige van het moment dat mohammed(SAW) zoiets gezegd zou hebben om dit berhaupt als sahih te accepteren.


Was je ook getuige toen De koran geopenbaard was aan de profeet?

----------


## De Rode Roos

> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *Hoi luitjes.
> 
> Ik heb de laatste tijd enorm veel research gedaan naar de Islam en om meer kennis op te doen hoop ik door de stelling hieronder gemotiveerder reacties te krijgen van de lezers.
> 
> "Ik geloof in God, en in zijn boek, de Koran alleen. Ik geloof ook in datgene wat erin staat. Ik ben van mening dat de deradatie van de Islam tot een voeteveeg zoals deze door veel mensen in deze tijd gezien wordt het resultaat is van de Hadiths die er in omloop zijn. Tot nu toe hebben alle hadiths voor mij enkel een historische waarde gehad.
> Voor mijn bron van kennis en informatie beperk ik me tot de Koran alleen en met mijn gezonde logica."
> 
> Hopelijk wek ik hiermee een discussie op die tot beidens tevredenheid gevoerd kan worden.
> ...


Ik ben het eens met je stelling. Hadiths hebben ook een historische waarde. De tijd gaat door, de wereld verandert, de ontwikkelingen gaan door...en het geloof hoort mee te gaan. Progressieve Moslims zullen vooral deze stelling onarmen. Ultra-conservatieve Moslims die willen dat alles in regeltjes is vastgelegd en zich volledig willen onderwerpen aan die regels, missen de essentie van het geloof. Zij bereiken geen spirituele vrijheid, maar sluiten hun ogen voor de Islam. _De rede is wat God aan de mensen heeft gegeven om te gebruiken._

Dit is dus een volledig theologisch verdedigbare stelling en een manier om je te onderwerpen aan Allah. Spirituele zingeving, en niet je ogen sluiten voor alles en de regeltjes die door andere gelovigen zijn bedacht, kritiekloos volgen. Begrijp de wereld, opdat je het geloof beter kan begrijpen. Ook de Islam heeft een _Renaissance_ nodig. Dan verwijs ik naar het Kalifaat van de Omajjaren omstreeks 700 bijvoorbeeld. Ook kun je werken van christenen, die een soortgelijke proces hebben meegemaakt, bestuderen. Dan denk ik aan bijvoorbeeld Thomas van Aquino.

----------


## Aicha19

Weet je dat ik dit echt niet leuk vindt? Als moslim doet het mij pijn om te zien dat sommige "moslims" niet geloven als moslim. Ik bedoel, elke moslim weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet dat je moet geloven in de Koran n DE AHADITH en ik lees steeds meer dat mensen dat niet gaan doen. Ik vind dit door en door triest, het is voorspeld dat de Islam veeel zijtakken (stromingen) zal gaan krijgen, en ik zie het steeds meer gebeuren. En dan heb je ook nog mensen die smoesjes gaan verzinnen ter excuus dat je zogenaamd net in de ahadith moet geloven...astagfirullah......

----------


## abouayoub

dag allemaal,

mag ik even meebemoeien met de descussie over al-Hadiht.
eerst wil zeggen dat ik niks nieuws in deze descussie zie. het is eeuwenoude descussie. Ik kan zelf ook niet nieuws hier aan toe toevoegen. 
wat ik bij de voorstaanders van de Koraan alleen is dat ze bang zijn dat ze moeten geloven in dingen die in hun ogen niet logisch zijn. dus weg met de Hadith. ze gaan ook vanuit dat ze logisch denken en dat ze objectief zijn. wij weten nu gelukkig dat logisch denken niet altijd logsich is en dat elke wetenschap haar eigen logica heeft. zoals hier wordt gedescusseerd, lijkt me te simplistisch. bewijzen zoals: ik was er niet bij toen de profeet sprak!! dus ik hoef de ahadith (mw) niet te geloven. als iedereen op deze manier gaat redeneren dan moeten 99% van kennis wegschrappen omdat we niet bij waren. 
Ik denk dat Al-Hadith een zeer gedegen wetenschap is die alleen te vinden is bij de Moslims. deze wetenschap is ontstaan uit hetzelfde behoefte en bezwaren die hierboven zijn vermeld, namelijk het verzuiveren van de uitspraken van de profeet van de rest. Ik denk dat de Moslims gelukt is om deze onderscheid tot een zekere hoogte te bereiken. drie principes moeten onze omgaan met de Sunna (hadith) leiden.
1- eerst uitzoeken of de hadith voldoet aan de eisen van een authentieke hadith zoals deze vast gesteld zijn door de Hadith geleerden;
2- het verstaan van de hadith volgens de regels van de Arabische taal en in de context van de uitspraken van de profeet en de leidraad van de Koraan en de algemeen doelen van de Islam.
3- de hadith mag niet strijdig zijn met een andere Hadith die authentieker is of met een oordeel van de Koraan.
als we deze regels voorzichtig toepassen in het onderzoeken van de Ahadith dan zal het allemaal meevallen. 

ik hoop dat mijn verhaal te behappen is.

groeten,

AA

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Jawad2003_ 
> Op een of andere manier kom je niet als moslim over, maar ik kan me wel vergissen, ik ben ook maar een mens.  
> Ik zeg dit omdat de meeste moslims in het onfeilbaarheid van de profeet geloven anders dan de Christenen die dezelfde mening als jij hebben, ze geloven dat alleen maar Jezus(lees God) onfeilbaar is, alle andere profeten zijn feilbaar.


Ik ben het hier niet mee eens, vooral in de Koran, God zeker 2 keer Mohammed VZMH een reprimande heeft gegeven. Dus Mohammed heeft ook fouten gemaakt. Alleen God liet hem dat inzien voordat hij daadwerkelijk die fout gemaakt heeft. Een bewijs dat Mohammed VZMH niet onfeilbaar was.
Een profeet, of het nu Mohammed, Jezus of Mozes is zijn mensen dien door God uitverkoren waren om de boodschap te brengen aan de mensen. Ze zijn alle in geen enkele zin te vergelijken met God.




> Stel dat wat je zegt waar is, wie geeft je de zekerheid dat koran 100% correct is? 
> En hoe weet je zo zeker dat de koran het godswoord is?


De Koran is een wonder op zich, die op de eerste plek nooit door een mens geschreven kan zijn. Deze is opgesteld met behulp van een ingenieuze wiskundige formule die alleen maar met een computer te berekenen is. Het resultaat ervan (het getal 19) vinden we verder in alle natuurkundige, scheikundige en zelfs biologische formules.
Als men wil kan men zich in deze wetenschappen gaan verdiepen en de resultaten vergelijken.

Toevallige is de afgelopen week de ouderdom van deze melkweg door NASA zogenaamd berekend. Het mooie is dat dit nauwkeurig in de Koran staat gerelateerd aan het getal 19.

Als alles in de Heilige Koran en ons eigen leven door zo'n getal in stand wordt gehouden is dit voor mij voldoende bewijs (wetenschappelijk) dat de Koran niet anders dan authentiek kan zijn. Een goede bron hiervoor, mits kritisch bekeken is de website http://www.submission.org.





> De profeet is volgens jou feilbaar, hij kon stukken van de koran vergeten zijn of misschien koran verkeerd genterpreteerd hebben. 
> Ik citeer je:
> 
> Wat is verschil tussen Koran en hadith( die je verwerpt) als je vanuit gaat dat de profeet feilbaar is?
> 
> Was je ook getuige toen De koran geopenbaard was aan de profeet?


Onze lieve God is altijd consequent geweest. Als iets mag dan mag dat, zo niet dan zegt hij dat ook.
Dit is het probleem juist van de hadiths. Er worden dingen gezegd die Mohammed VZMH gedaan zou hebben of toegestaan zou hebben die in strijd zijn met de islam.
Bijvooorbeeld het verkrachten van vrouwelijke krijgsgevangenen, zou zogenaamd volgens een hadith toegestaan zijn door Mohammed zolang er voor het zingen de kerk uit word gegaan.
Lijkt jou dat volgens de islamitische normen en waarden die God ons heeft gegeven correct.


Daarbi vraag je je af of ik ook een echte moslim ben.
Wees maar gerust. Ik kan dit beamen. Ik geloof in 1 God, en in dag der wederopstanding, ik bid 5 keer per dag, vast tijdens de ramadan en geef mijn zakat zoals aangegeven door de Koran.

Of jij mij anders ziet, is jouw mening en die respecteer ik.

Met vriendelijke groet

Ismail Hassani

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Aicha19_ 
> Weet je dat ik dit echt niet leuk vindt? Als moslim doet het mij pijn om te zien dat sommige "moslims" niet geloven als moslim.


Beste Aicha, definieer eerst Moslim en vervolgens waar je dat vandaan hebt.




> Ik bedoel, elke moslim weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet dat je moet geloven in de Koran n DE AHADITH


Nee, dat wordt verondersteld om dat te doen. En wellke hadith zou ik moeten volgen in jouw ogen? en waarom juist die?




> en ik lees steeds meer dat mensen dat niet gaan doen. Ik vind dit door en door triest, het is voorspeld dat de Islam veeel zijtakken (stromingen) zal gaan krijgen, en ik zie het steeds meer gebeuren.


de enigste aanwijsbare reden in mijn ogen voor de zovele stromingen is juist de vele ahadiths.





> En dan heb je ook nog mensen die smoesjes gaan verzinnen ter excuus dat je zogenaamd net in de ahadith moet geloven...astagfirullah......


Een goed beargumenteerde redevoering is geen excuus maar op zijn minst een mening die gerespecteerd moet worden.
Het enigste argument dat ik man belijders van de ahadith hoor komt rechtstreeks vanuit de ahadith.


Met vriendelijke groet,
Je MOSLIM BROEDER...
Ismail Hassani.

p.s. Die grote en schreewende letters zou ik vermijden. Wekt de indruk van agressie jegens mij op. Tenslotte is dit een discussie forum om kennis uit te delen en en geen graffiti-muur.

----------


## Jawad2003

> Ik ben het hier niet mee eens, vooral in de Koran, God zeker 2 keer Mohammed VZMH een reprimande heeft gegeven.


Dat is je goed recht en dat respecteer ik. Ik zou het op prijs stellen als jij die koranverzen hier post waarin de profeet(saw) zogenaamde  fouten heeft gemaakt.




> Dus Mohammed heeft ook fouten gemaakt. Alleen God liet hem dat inzien voordat hij daadwerkelijk die fout gemaakt heeft.


Ik heb deze twee zinnen meerdere malen gelezen nog steeds kan ik het niet volgen, misschien heeft het te maken met mijn droevige Nederlands. In eerste zin zeg je dat de profeet fouten heeft gemaakt. In tweede zin zeg je
Dat God die fouten aan de profeet(saw) liet inzien voordat hij die fouten werkelijk begaan heeft.
Mijn vraag aan jou, heeft de profeet toch fouten gemaakt nadat God hem die fouten liet inzien?
Wanneer je antwoord Nee is dan klopt je eerste zin niet, dan heeft profeet (saw) geen fouten gemaakt, wanneer je antwoord Ja is, dat is het een hele grove beschuldiging jegens de profeet die je lief hebt.. 




> Een bewijs dat Mohammed VZMH niet onfeilbaar was.


Geen bevredigend bewijs, eerdere een contradictie
Omdat je alleen in koran gelooft geeft ik je een bewijs dat de profeet onfeilbaar is door God:
*
1.	I swear by the star when it goes down. 
2.	Your companion does not err, nor does he go astray; 
3.	Nor does he speak out of desire. (53:1-3)*



> Een profeet, of het nu Mohammed, Jezus of Mozes is zijn mensen dien door God uitverkoren waren om de boodschap te brengen aan de mensen.


Waarom zou God een uitverkoren iemand die feilbaar is aan ons sturen vervolgens ons verplichten om deze te volgen, het klinkt toch niet logisch.




> Ze zijn alle in geen enkele zin te vergelijken met God.


Wie vergelijkt profeten met God? Wie dat wel doe heeft shirk gepleegd. God alleen heeft ons profeet(saw) onfeilbaar gemaakt zoals God alleen engelen onfeilbaar gemaakt heeft tenzij je gelooft dat engelen feilbaar zijn?

----------


## Ismail2

> _Geplaatst door abouayoub_ 
> *dag allemaal,
> 
> mag ik even meebemoeien met de descussie over al-Hadiht.
> eerst wil zeggen dat ik niks nieuws in deze descussie zie. het is eeuwenoude descussie. Ik kan zelf ook niet nieuws hier aan toe toevoegen. 
> wat ik bij de voorstaanders van de Koraan alleen is dat ze bang zijn dat ze moeten geloven in dingen die in hun ogen niet logisch zijn. dus weg met de Hadith. ze gaan ook vanuit dat ze logisch denken en dat ze objectief zijn. wij weten nu gelukkig dat logisch denken niet altijd logsich is en dat elke wetenschap haar eigen logica heeft. zoals hier wordt gedescusseerd, lijkt me te simplistisch. bewijzen zoals: ik was er niet bij toen de profeet sprak!! dus ik hoef de ahadith (mw) niet te geloven. als iedereen op deze manier gaat redeneren dan moeten 99% van kennis wegschrappen omdat we niet bij waren. 
> Ik denk dat Al-Hadith een zeer gedegen wetenschap is die alleen te vinden is bij de Moslims. deze wetenschap is ontstaan uit hetzelfde behoefte en bezwaren die hierboven zijn vermeld, namelijk het verzuiveren van de uitspraken van de profeet van de rest. Ik denk dat de Moslims gelukt is om deze onderscheid tot een zekere hoogte te bereiken. drie principes moeten onze omgaan met de Sunna (hadith) leiden.
> 1- eerst uitzoeken of de hadith voldoet aan de eisen van een authentieke hadith zoals deze vast gesteld zijn door de Hadith geleerden;
> 2- het verstaan van de hadith volgens de regels van de Arabische taal en in de context van de uitspraken van de profeet en de leidraad van de Koraan en de algemeen doelen van de Islam.
> ...


Assalaam

Ik wil alleen zeggen dat datgen wat abouayoub schreef praktisch volledig overeenkomt met wat ik denk. Ik denk dat het inderdaad absoluut goed is dat je goed controleert of de ahadieth autentiek zijn. Ik vind ook dat je daarbij bijvoorbeeld Bougari niet als foutloos moet beschouwen. Het moet mogelijk zijn ahadieth niet als Sahih te aanvaarden terwijl Bougari dat voor de betreffende ahadieth dat wel deed. Voor mij is Bougarie EEN geleerde maar ook niet meer dan dat. Anders kom je in een situatie waarbij je de "nieuwe" geleerden op voorhand al uitsluit als die iets zeggen wat niet in overeenstemming is met wat de "oude" geleerden beweerden. 
Langs de andere kant vind ik niet dat je alle ahadieth moet verwerpen omdat er enkele tussen zouden zitten die niet autentiek zijn. Dat is zoiets als het "kind met het badwater weggooien." Ridouaan heeft volgens mij overtuigend duidelijk gemaakt dat de sounna wel degelijk een deel uitmaakt van de Islam. 
Conclusie :Sounna jazeker maar met een portie gezond verstand. 

groet

----------


## Jawad2003

> Deze is opgesteld met behulp van een ingenieuze wiskundige formule die alleen maar met een computer te berekenen is. Het resultaat ervan (het getal 19) vinden we verder in alle natuurkundige, scheikundige en zelfs biologische formules.


Hoe zat het dan 3 of 4 honderd jaar geleden toen nog heel weinig bekend was over natuurkunde en scheikunde? Hoe wisten ze toen dat koran godswoord was?
Trouwens waar komt het getal 19 in natuurkunde en scheikunde voor? 




> Als alles in de Heilige Koran en ons eigen leven door zo'n getal in stand wordt gehouden is dit voor mij voldoende bewijs (wetenschappelijk) dat de Koran niet anders dan authentiek kan zijn. Een goede bron hiervoor, mits kritisch bekeken is de website http://www.submission.org.


in getal 19 vind je een voldoende bewijs voor het authentiek zijn van de koran , maar in het onfeilbaarheid van de profeet niet vind je geen bewijs. Heel merkwaardig




> Onze lieve God is altijd consequent geweest.


Het sturen van feilbare profeten is minder consequent vind ik



> Dit is het probleem juist van de hadiths. Er worden dingen gezegd die Mohammed VZMH gedaan zou hebben of toegestaan zou hebben die in strijd zijn met de islam.
> Bijvooorbeeld het verkrachten van vrouwelijke krijgsgevangenen, zou zogenaamd volgens een hadith toegestaan zijn door Mohammed zolang er voor het zingen de kerk uit word gegaan.
> Lijkt jou dat volgens de islamitische normen en waarden die God ons heeft gegeven correct.


Ahadith die tegen de koran ingaan moet je verwerpen. Er bestaat geen Sahih bukhari, een bukhari is een verzameling van ahadith, die zeker ook sahih en niet sahih bevatten.




> Daarbi vraag je je af of ik ook een echte moslim ben.
> 
> Wees maar gerust. Ik kan dit beamen.


Alhamdo lillah



> ik bid 5 keer per dag,


hmm, waarom 5, waarom niet 9, waar staat het in de koran dat je 5 keer moet bidden?




> geef mijn zakat zoals aangegeven door de Koran.


jazaka allho kheir, er zijn weinig die nog zakat geven.

----------


## Malcolm_X

Eerst moet men de betekenis kennen voor het begrip Ma'soom, oftwel onfeilbaarheid.....het wil niet zeggen dat je geen fouten maakt. Maar het wil zeggen dat hij geen zondes pleegt.

----------


## abouayoub

Ahadith die tegen de koran ingaan moet je verwerpen. Er bestaat geen Sahih bukhari, een bukhari is een verzameling van ahadith, die zeker ook sahih en niet sahih bevatten. 

dag allemaal,

naar mij bekend is, is sahih al-Boukari de meeste authentieke en gezaghebbend boek in de (Al-Hadith). hij is eeuwenlang onderworpen aan kritiek door de hadith geleeden. Er wordt gezegd dat er zes (6) ahadith in Boukhari die niet Sahih zijn. het accepteren van een hadith of verwerpen ervan is niet een kwestie van smaak en persoonlijke voorkeur. Echter, het is een wetenschap die gebaseerd is op een methode. In die methode worden ook rationele overwegingen gemaakt. 
Boukhari is ook niet uitputtend. hij heeft een methode toegepast waarbij hij strenge eisen stelde aan de personen die de ahadith hebben overgeleverd. Boukahri zei over zijn boek: Ik heb geen hadith in mijn boek opgenomen voor dat ik de hulp van Allah vroeg en ervan overtuigt was dat het authentiek (sahih) is".


zijn leerling Muslim was minder streng omdat hij heeft gemerkt dat zijn meester te streng in de leer was. zo heeft Muslim ook de criteria wat aangepast . 

de geleeden zeggen : het oordeel over de authenticiteit van de Sahihain (de boeken van Boukhari en Muslim) is dat de ahadith van beide boeken authentiek zijn als het gaat om de (ahadith) die overgeleverd zijn in een aaneengesloten ketting (سند) van personen die worden geleverd in de termen van haddathana() ( aan ons is verteld door + naam van verteller) of agbarana ( )( wij hebben het bericht gehoord van + naam van de verteller) 
de gebroken ketting van de ahadith () zonder benoeming van de vertellers die worden appart besproken. 
de ahadith in boukhari die niet sahih zouden zijn, zijn de ahadith die niet als hoofd thema zijn bedoeld, maar echter als ondersteuning voor de hoofd thema's.

dit is een kleine voorbeeld van de zorgvuldigheid waarmee de geleerden met de hadith omgingen. wie serieus wil weten hoe deze wetenschap tot stand is gekomen moet hij zich gaan verdiepen in de materie. 
Allah waarschuwt mensen die zeggen wat ze niet weten, want iedereen wordt straks ter verantwoording geroepen. 

let op: de vertaling is op mijn eigen titel. Ik weet niet of het het juist is, maar ik hoop dat de essentie overkomt.


groeten,

AA

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Jawad2003_ 
> [B]Dat is je goed recht en dat respecteer ik. Ik zou het op prijs stellen als jij die koranverzen hier post waarin de profeet(saw) zogenaamde  fouten heeft gemaakt.
> 
> 
> Ik heb deze twee zinnen meerdere malen gelezen nog steeds kan ik het niet volgen, misschien heeft het te maken met mijn droevige Nederlands. In eerste zin zeg je dat de profeet fouten heeft gemaakt. In tweede zin zeg je
> Dat God die fouten aan de profeet(saw) liet inzien voordat hij die fouten werkelijk begaan heeft.
> Mijn vraag aan jou, heeft de profeet toch fouten gemaakt nadat God hem die fouten liet inzien?
> Wanneer je antwoord Nee is dan klopt je eerste zin niet, dan heeft profeet (saw) geen fouten gemaakt, wanneer je antwoord Ja is, dat is het een hele grove beschuldiging jegens de profeet die je lief hebt..


De bewijzen dat Mohammed wel degelijk fouten maakte. 
Ik begijp dat mijn antwoord wat vreemd lijkt, maar een fout maken op zich is niet erg. Erg menselijk. Maar men moet die fout niet nog eens maken. God heeft Mohammed een reprimande gegeven, zodat hij de fout meteen kon corrigeren.



> Muhammed without the message is just a regular human being, he frowned 
> and turned away when the blind poor man came to him, (See 80:1-11), he feared the 
> people when he was supposed to fear only God, (See 33:37), and he prohibited what he 
> should not prohibit, (See 66:1)





> Waarom zou God een uitverkoren iemand die feilbaar is aan ons sturen vervolgens ons verplichten om deze te volgen, het klinkt toch niet logisch.


Hij heeft hem niet gestuurd om hem te volgen maar om zijn boodschap te volgen.




> Only true believers know that everything in God's world is deliberate, nothing is a co-incidence. 
> Let us find out what God is teaching us about Muhammed. 
> 
> "Say, (O Muhammed) "I am no more than a human being like you...." 18:110 
> 
> God Almighty knowing that the Prophet Muhammed is a human being like 
> us, will live his life and run his business like any human being would. He would make 
> mistakes, get angry, have fears, ...etc. Muhammed the human being was the 
> messenger only because of the message given to him, the QURAN. 
> ...

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Jawad2003_ 
> [B]Hoe zat het dan 3 of 4 honderd jaar geleden toen nog heel weinig bekend was over natuurkunde en scheikunde? Hoe wisten ze toen dat koran godswoord was?
> Trouwens waar komt het getal 19 in natuurkunde en scheikunde voor?


kijk op http://www.submission.org/miracle/19-chemistry.html




> in getal 19 vind je een voldoende bewijs voor het authentiek zijn van de koran , maar in het onfeilbaarheid van de profeet niet vind je geen bewijs. Heel merkwaardig


Eigenlijk niet. Het geeft juist het bewijs dat Mohammed wel fouten kon maken.




> Het sturen van feilbare profeten is minder consequent vind ik


stagfiru 'llah, had hij dan niet beter zelf kunnen komen? :-S





> hmm, waarom 5, waarom niet 9, waar staat het in de koran dat je 5 keer moet bidden?


The contact prayer was given to the Prophet Abraham and passed on to us from generation to generation. 

The prayer existed before Muhammed. Muhammed's sole mission was to deliver the Quran. 

There is no dispute concerning the number of units in all five daily prayers. 

The Quran's mathematical code confirms the number of units in the five prayers 2,4,4,3 and 4 respectively. 

The Quran deals only with practices that were distorted, for example, the voice tone during the prayer.



Where can we find Salat in the Quran? 

When Abraham implored God in [14:40], he did not ask for wealth or health; the gift he implored for was: "Please God, make me one who observes the contact prayers." 

The religious duties instituted by God are in fact a great gift from Him. They constitute the nourishment required for the growth and development of our Souls. Belief in God does not by itself guarantee our redemption; we must also nourish our souls [6:158], [10:90-92]. Additionally, [15:99] states that observing the religious duties instituted by God is our means of attaining certainty: "Worship your Lord in order to attain certainty." 

We learn from [2:37] that we can establish contact with God by uttering the specific Arabic words given to us by God in Sura 1, the Key, which is a combination of sounds that unlocks the door between us and God: 

1. The Dawn Prayer must be observed during two hours before sunrise [11:114], [24:58]. 

2. The Noon Prayer is due when the sun declines from its highest point at noon [17:78]. 

3. The Afternoon Prayer can be observed during the 3-4 hours preceding sunset [2:238]. 

4. The Sunset Prayer is due after sunset [11:114]. 

5. The Night Prayer can be observed after the twilight disappears from the sky [24:58].

----------


## Ridouan

Geplaatst door Ridouan *quote: 

Sommige sahaba zeiden ook dat de koraan genoeg voor hun was, maar dat is niet waar.* 

Ik ben het volledig met ze eens.

*****
Ik ook aangezien de Koran verwijst naar ahadieth; 

*33:21. Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah een prachtig voorbeeld voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt. 

4:59. O, gij die gelooft, gehoorzaamt Allah en Zijn boodschapper en degenen, die onder u gezag hebben. En indien gij over iets twist, verwijst het naar Allah en Zijn boodschapper, als gij gelooft in Allah en de laatste Dag. Dit is beter en uiteindelijk het beste.*  

etc........Aangezien wij geen Profeten zijn hebben wij het voorbeeld nodig van de Profeet asws die ons de boodschap bracht en uitverkoren is......en belangrijk ons onderwijst. Want:

*2:129. Heer, doe onder hen een boodschapper opstaan, die hun Uw tekenen zal verkondigen en hun het Boek en de Wijsheid zal verklaren en hen zal louteren. Voorzeker, Gij zijt de Almachtige, de Alwijze.* 

Het verzoek werd beantwoord door Mohammed asws te sturen....

Verder onderwees Mohammed asws in de Koran en wijsheid:

*3:164. Voorwaar, Allah heeft de gelovigen een gunst bewezen, daar Hij een boodschapper uit hun midden opwekte, die hun Zijn tekenen verkondigt, hen loutert en hun het Boek en de wijsheid onderwijst, hoewel zij voordien duidelijk dwaalden* . 

en:

*16:125. Roep tot de weg van uw Heer met wijsheid en goede raad en redetwist met hen op een gepaste wijze. Voorzeker uw Heer weet het beste wie van Zijn weg is afgedwaald; en Hij kent degenen goed die juist geleid zijn.*  

Is het niet belangrijk erachter te komen hoe de profeet asws de geboden uit de Koran interpreteerde, ze uitvoerde en de gelovigen ( sa7aba r.a ).

*4:115. En hij, die zich tegen de boodschapper verzet nadat diens leiding hem duidelijk is geworden en die een andere weg dan die der gelovigen volgt, Wij zullen hem laten volgen wat hij wil en Wij zullen hem in de hel werpen. Dat is een kwade bestemming* 

Hier zie je de oneindige wijsheid van Allah swt, Hij swt noemt
de leiding van de Boodschapper asws en de " weg" van de gelovigen....Wie zijn die gelovigen ? Juist de sa7aba r.a !!!!!

Gelovigen die onderwezen zijn....getuigen waren van openbaringen etc. Ben jij dat ook, door de profeet asws ? Nee, niemand daarom moeten we daar naar terug gaan. 

En als we van Allah swt houden:

*3:31. Zeg: "Indien gij Allah liefhebt, volgt mij, Allah zal u liefhebben en uw zonden vergeven. Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadig." 

32. Zeg: "Gehoorzaamt Allah en de boodschapper", maar als zij zich afwenden, dan heeft Allah de ongelovigen niet lief.*  

Wij proberen de Profeet asws in alles te volgen omdat we van Allah swt houden, hij asws ons onderwezen heeft in het Boek en de Wijsheid en hij asws een perfect voorbeeld is.

*quote: 

Koran is een leideraad en niet gedetailleerd* 

Dit is jouw woord tegen die van God. In de koran zegt hij dat deze volledig en gedetailleerd is. Hoe kom je hierbij?

******
Koran is gedetaileerd, hoe volg je het voorbeeld van Mohammed ? Ben jij onderwezen in de wijsheid ? Bij geschillen hoe regel jij dat ?Elke keer terug naar die verzen. Als jij die weglaat dan doe je Allah swt en Zijn perfecte Boek tekort, aangezien dat opgedragen wordt.

*quote: 

er staat niet hoe je moet bidden* 


Dit klopt niet helemaal, 

******
Zeker niet er staan zeker ayas in maar de volgorden, verplichte onderdelen, hoe vaak etc. leren wij van het voorbeeld van Mohammed die ons het Boek en Wijsheid onderwees.

maar ik wil het ook niet al te technisch voor je maken. 

********
Dat is wel belangrijk aangezien je toch ons wilt overtuigen.

We bidden voor god al vanaf Adam en Eva. Die manier van bidden is overgedragen van religie tot religie. 

******
Nee, nee van Boodschapper tot Boodschapper. Het verschilt per religie......Ik zal ayas geven:

Zelfs een beperkte groep Joden, bidden precies zoals wij. 

******
Dat is onjuist: ik kom hier zo op. Joden baden op hun manier goed maar Allah swt zegt: 5:

_47. En laat de mensen van het Evangelie richten naar hetgeen Allah daarin heeft geopenbaard en wie niet richten naar hetgeen Allah heeft geopenbaard, zijn de overtreders . 

48. En Wij hebben u het Boek (de Koran) met de waarheid geopenbaard vervullende hetgeen daarvr in het Boek (de Bijbel) was (verkondigd) en als bewaker daarover. Richt daarom tussen hen naar hetgeen Allah heeft geopenbaard en volg hun boze neigingen niet tegen de waarheid die tot u is gekomen. Voor iedereen bepaalden Wij een wet en een weg. En indien Allah had gewild zou Hij u allen tot n volk hebben gemaakt, maar Hij wenst u te beproeven met hetgeen Hij u heeft gegeven. Wedijvert dus met elkander in goede werken. Tot Allah zult gij allen terugkeren, dan zal Hij u datgene mededelen, waarover gij van mening verschilt. 

49. En spreek recht tussen hen naar hetgeen Allah u heeft geopenbaard en volg hun boze neigingen niet en wees op uw hoede dat zij u niet afleiden van hetgeen Allah u heeft geopenbaard. Maar indien zij zich afwenden, weet dan, dat Allah hen voor sommige hunner zonden wenst te treffen. En een groot aantal mensen is inderdaad ongehoorzaam. 

50. Wensen zij het oordeel van onwetendheid? En wie is een betere rechter dan Allah voor een volk dat zekerheid van geloof bezit?_  

Ik kom even niet op de naam ervan. Hou je me nog tegoed. natuurlijk is het gebed verbasterd na verloop van tijd, maar in principe is dit overgegaan van generatie op generatie.

******
Allereerst de taal waarin gebeden wordt:

41.44 Indien Wij deze Koran in een vreemde taal hadden gegeven, zouden zij zeker hebben gezegd: "Waarom zijn zijn verzen niet duidelijk gemaakt? Is Arabisch en niet-Arabisch gelijk?" Zeg: "Het is een leiding en een genezing voor de gelovigen." Maar de ongelovigen hebben doofheid in hun oren en het is duister voor hen. Zij worden aangeroepen vanaf een verre plaats. 

42.7 Zo hebben Wij u de Koran in het Arabisch geopenbaard, opdat gij de Moeder der steden (Makka) en al het omringende moogt waarschuwen; dus waarschuwt (hen) voor de Dag der Verzameling waaromtrent geen twijfel is. Een deel zal in het paradijs zijn, en een ander deel in het laaiend Vuur.

De islam is de ware Godsdienst bij Allah:

3:19. Gewis, de ware godsdienst voor Allah is de Islam. En degenen, aan wie het Boek was gegeven, verschilden eerst onderling uit afgunst, nadat kennis tot hen was gekomen. En wie de tekenen van Allah verwerpt, (wete) dat Allah vlug is in het verrekenen. 

Mohammed asws heeft de Godsdienst vervolmaakt met het Lof van Allah swt.

5:3. ...... Nu heb Ik uw godsdienst voor u vervolmaakt, Mijn gunst aan u voltooid en de Islam voor u als godsdienst gekozen. ........

M.a.w de Godsdienst is pas vanaf de periode in medina vervolmaakt........Dus moeten wij degene volgen die deze Godsdienst onderwezen heeft en zijn asws voorbeeld.


Daarbij deel ik ook de mening, persoonlijk, dat er eigenlijk geen leidraad voor het gebed kan zijn. Zolang men gewoon eerbiedig en nederig God aanbid zou het in mijn ogen al voldoende moeten zijn. Maar dat vind ik persoonlijk.

*******
Dat is jouw mening, ik ben het ermee oneens, we laten dan voor niets het perfecte voorbeeld buiten beschouwing:

*33:21. Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah een prachtig voorbeeld voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt.*  

Mohammed asws praktiseerde de bepalingen uit de Koran natuurlijk ook zelf, dus kunnen we beter hem volgen....

*quote: en hoe je zakat moet geven..enz.* 

Staat er wel in, namelijk 2% van al je inkomsten.

*******
Dit is onjuist, 2,5 % of 1/40. Kun je anders het vers neerzetten.
Bij voorbaat dank.

*quote: Je hebt iets nodig naast Koran* 

Iets in vergelijking stellen naast het woord van God of God hemzelf, valt onder shirk.

******
*Niet het perfecte voorbeeld, of degene die het Boek en de Wijsheid onderwees etc. Aangezien Hij asws daarvoor uitverkoren was.* 

*quote: 

Er is een hadith die door alle moslims als sahih beschouwd wordt waarin de profeet zegt: Ik laat twee belangrijke dingen tussen jullie, als jullie eraan houden zullen jullie nooit van het goed pad gaan en dat zijn kitabo allah(Koran) en mijn famillie( ahlo albayt)
Verdere moet je Ahadith vergelijken met Koran( koran is 100% sahih), wanneer er tegenstrijdigheid ontstaat dan moet je die ahadith simpel verwerpen en ze niet markeren als Sahih.
wasalaam* 


Ik zie geen enkele vergelijking met de koran, die hem onomstotelijk als sahih bestempeld.
Daarbij, ben ik geen getuige van het moment dat mohammed(SAW) zoiets gezegd zou hebben om dit berhaupt als sahih te accepteren.

*******
Ook niet van Openbaringen van de Koran. Ik heb je aantal ayas gegeven, er zijn er nog veel meer in die context.

Met vriendelijke groet

Ismail Hassani

*****
Vriendelijke groet Ridouan [/B][/QUOTE] 

Ismael bedankt voor je reply maar je reageert maar op zo'n 20 % en dat vind ik sneu zou je s.v.p op alles willen reageren.......Dank je wel....

Met vriendelijke groet

----------


## BATATA IQRN

assalamoe alaikoem




> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *kijk op http://www.submission.org/miracle/19-chemistry.html
> 
> 
> The Quran's mathematical code confirms the number of units in the five prayers 2,4,4,3 and 4 respectively. 
> 
> The Quran deals only with practices that were distorted, for example, the voice tone during the prayer.
> 
> *


Wat wordt er hier bevestigd? De ahadith waar in staat dat dat de aantal raka'at zijn??
Kan ik hier dan uit afleiden dat je je bij Ismail2 aansluit?Dat je de soenna wel degelelijk hoort te volgen maar dan met een portie gezond verstand en zoals n van de prikkers eerder al zei:Ze mogen de koran niet tegenspreken?
Want er zou dus niks te bevestigen zijn als er geen ahadith waren waardoor die 2,4,4,3,4 code van alles zou kunnen betekenen.





> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *
> 2. The Noon Prayer is due when the sun declines from its highest point at noon [17:78]. 
> 
> *


In het koranvers wordt niet gesproken over de zon die op zn hoogste punt staat. Dit is dus weer ook gehaald uit de ahadith.




> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *
> 3. The Afternoon Prayer can be observed during the 3-4 hours preceding sunset [2:238]. 
> 
> *


In dit vers wordt alleen gesproken over een tussengebed.Allahu a3lam hoe je deze 3-4 hours interpretatie eraan hebt gegeven.




> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *
> 5. The Night Prayer can be observed after the twilight disappears from the sky [24:58].*


Dit is weer hetzelfde verhaal als met het middaggebed.Nergens wordt gesproken over de rode gloed. 100% ahadith allemaal.

Ik hoop nu dat je inziet dat het practiseren van de islam onmogelijk is zonder behulp van betrouwbare ahadith.

wasalaam

----------


## Tilmidha

> _Geplaatst door Aicha19_ 
> *Weet je dat ik dit echt niet leuk vindt? Als moslim doet het mij pijn om te zien dat sommige "moslims" niet geloven als moslim. Ik bedoel, elke moslim weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet dat je moet geloven in de Koran n DE AHADITH en ik lees steeds meer dat mensen dat niet gaan doen. Ik vind dit door en door triest, het is voorspeld dat de Islam veeel zijtakken (stromingen) zal gaan krijgen, en ik zie het steeds meer gebeuren. En dan heb je ook nog mensen die smoesjes gaan verzinnen ter excuus dat je zogenaamd net in de ahadith moet geloven...astagfirullah...... *


Salaam aleikoum,

Dat weeeeet jij toch echt minder dan je dacht. Wie zegt dat de manier waarop JIJ alles ziet ook echt d waarheid is??? Ik als moslima geloof in de koran en de ahadith zie ik als wat het woord betekent, verhalen. En volgens mij doe je er verstandig aan sommige van die verhalen met een korreltje zout te nemen. Zeker wanneer deze de koran tegenspreken. Ik zie de ahadith als historische bronnen over het leven van de Profeet (saws) en natuurlijk kunnen we er dingen uit leren maar daar houdt het dan ook mee op. Het feit dat de ahadith onderverdeeld zijn in betrouwbare en minderbetrouwbare geeft al aan dat er geen garantie is voor volledige authentieke verhalen.
En wie heeft het hier over zijtakken? De hadith zijn jaren na de dood van de Profeet (saws) opgeschreven. Wie zegt dat jij als jezelf soenniet noemende ipv moslim ZELF niet een zijtak vormt?
Allahoe'alem en laat iedereen kappen met dat vingertje naar elkaar toe  :zweep:  

wa'aleikoum asalaam

----------


## abouayoub

De hadith zijn jaren na de dood van de Profeet (saws) opgeschreven 

Deze zinnetje wordt steeds gebruikt als het een feit is, terwijl naar ik weet veel van Ahadith zijn geschreven op het moment dat Mohammed (saw) nog levend was.

groetjes

AA

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door abouayoub_ 
> *naar ik weet veel van Ahadith zijn geschreven op het moment dat Mohammed (saw) nog levend was.
> 
> groetjes
> 
> AA*



Terwijl Allah dat verboden had.

----------


## abouayoub

dag,


wat wil je hiermee zeggen? dat Sahabba, Bijvoorbeeld Ali (radiya allahoe anhoe) willens en wetens het verbod heeft overtreden?


groetjes,

AA

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door abouayoub_ 
> *dag,
> 
> 
> wat wil je hiermee zeggen? dat Sahabba, Bijvoorbeeld Ali (radiya allahoe anhoe) willens en wetens het verbod heeft overtreden?
> 
> 
> groetjes,
> 
> AA*



Ja, zelfs mohammed v.z.m.h. had het verboden.
Daarom zijn ze pas na zijn dood geschreven.

----------


## abouayoub

Ja, zelfs mohammed v.z.m.h. had het verboden.
Daarom zijn ze pas na zijn dood geschreven 

dag,

mijn bewering was dat sommige Sahaba de hadith hebben geschreven voor eigen gebruik in het leven van Mohamed. Dat de profeet het schrijven van ahadith heeft afgeraden is bekend, maar dat de Koran zelf dit heeft verboden kan ik nergens vinden.
waar het mij omgaat is dat in bijna alle reacties op deze onderwerp wordt ervan uit gegaan dat alle ahadith een eeuw of twee na de dood van de profeet zijn geschreven. dit is niet vanzelf sprekend.

hoe verklaar je dat sommige Sahaba het verbod hebben overtreden?

groeten,

AA

----------


## moedjahida

Salamoe alaikoum wR wB mensen,

Subhan Allah ya hassa 046, ik ben t ff kwijt hoor.
Leg me een ding uit. Je gelooft in de Qoraan, elhamdoulileh. Maar weet je dan niet dat de Soena, dus dat gene wat onze geliefde Profeet saws heeft gedaan/gezegd/enz. een uitleg is van hoe we de Qoraan moeten toepassen in ons leven? En weet je dan niet dat juist die Soena is vastgelegd in Ahadith?
Ken je de aya dan niet dat ALlah swt zegt en gehoorzaam Mij en gehoorzaam de Profeet. We MOETEN hem saws gehoorzamen en wat betekent dat? Dat we moeten weten hoe hij was, wat hij deed en hoe hij handelde. En juist deze dingen staan vast in de Ahadith.

Ya aghi, maak alsjeblieft niet dezelfde fout als dat de 'monotheisten' dat hebben gedaan, want dat is waarlijk een Dwaling.

Moge ALlah ons leiden.
Salameo alaikoum wR wB

----------


## Drijfkracht

Hallo Broeders,

Dit is een vers uit de Quran uit soerat (al-hasr)
{oua ma atakoemoe arrasoela fagoedoe oua ma anhakoem 3nhoe fantahoe, oua tajoe allah inna allaha chadidoe el3ikaab.}


Dit laat zien dat er hadiths zijn geschreven om juist de halal en haram van elkaar te onderscheiden. En dit zou ook nooit lukken als het alleen maar werd door verteld. Anders krijg je het broodje Aap verhaal. en waren we nu nog verder van huis. Dus wees blij dat er hadiths zijn.


Verder lees ik vaak terug dat de profeet fouten heeft gemaakt. Er is een bewijs dat de profeet geen fouten maakt. Er bestaat een hadith die zegt dat: De profeet was aan het bidden maar tijdens het gebed was hij te vroeg gestopt, waar het op komt is dat de profeet iets was vergeten in de salaat.
Nadat ze klaar waren kwam er een man (du eljedajn) en vertelde hem over zijn fout, waarop de profeet antwoorde: { anaa la ansa, oualkin oenasse lioeshari7} = ik vergis me niet, maar ik laat me vergissen zodat ik het kan uitleggen;

Dit geeft dus niet weer dat er fouten worden gemaakt in de zin van dat de profeet het vanzich zelf niet wist.



Zouden wij nu weten wat we moesten doen als we 1 raka3t vergeten waren tijden het gebed als de profeet het niet heeft voorgedaan;

Zouden wij weten hoe we in de Jihad moeten gaan bidden als we aan 
het strijden zijn als de profeet het niet heeft voorgedaan;

Zouden wij weten hoe wat we moesten doen als we iets waren vergeten tijdens de laoedoe, als de profeet het niet heeft voorgedaan;

enzo nog veel meer.

Dus broeders i.p.v dat jullie allemaal gaan kijken hoe en wat jullie wel moeten geloven, is de eerste stap om je eigen gevoel en voorkeuren(elhawa) aan de kant te zetten. Amders ben je op zich zelf al verkeerd bezig.


Mag allah ons leiden tot het goede en ons uit de buurt van het slechte houden.

ouassalamoe aleijkoem

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Drijfkracht_ 
> *Hallo Broeders,
> 
> Dit is een vers uit de Quran uit soerat (al-hasr)
> {oua ma atakoemoe arrasoela fagoedoe oua ma anhakoem 3nhoe fantahoe, oua tajoe allah inna allaha chadidoe el3ikaab.}
> 
> 
> Dit laat zien dat er hadiths zijn geschreven om juist de halal en haram van elkaar te onderscheiden. En dit zou ook nooit lukken als het alleen maar werd door verteld. Anders krijg je het broodje Aap verhaal. en waren we nu nog verder van huis. Dus wees blij dat er hadiths zijn.
> 
> ...


JazakAllahoe ghairan en logisch

----------


## sensabille

salaam broeders en zusters,

Het is een feit dat er ahadiets zijn die niet kloppen, maar dat is niet de reden om te zeggen dat je er helemaal niet in gelooft. Wij moeten als moslim leven zoals de profeet dat deed, volgens de soena. En de juiste ahadiets helpen ons daarbij. Ahadiets overgeleverd door boucharie en muslim zijn in iedergeval sahih, mischien is het een idee om die eens te lezen. Dan zul jezelf wel inzien dat die ahadiets kloppen.

alluh a3lam( allah weet het het beste)

a'salaam oe a3leiykoem wr wb

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door abouayoub_ 
> *Ja, zelfs mohammed v.z.m.h. had het verboden.
> Daarom zijn ze pas na zijn dood geschreven 
> 
> dag,
> 
> mijn bewering was dat sommige Sahaba de hadith hebben geschreven voor eigen gebruik in het leven van Mohamed. Dat de profeet het schrijven van ahadith heeft afgeraden is bekend, maar dat de Koran zelf dit heeft verboden kan ik nergens vinden.
> waar het mij omgaat is dat in bijna alle reacties op deze onderwerp wordt ervan uit gegaan dat alle ahadith een eeuw of twee na de dood van de profeet zijn geschreven. dit is niet vanzelf sprekend.
> 
> ...


Integendeel, de Koran verplich elke moslim om geen enkele hadith te volgen dan deze (de Koran) herhaardelijk.
Lijkt mij voor zichzelf te spreken.

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door moedjahida_ 
> *Salamoe alaikoum wR wB mensen,
> 
> Subhan Allah ya hassa 046, ik ben t ff kwijt hoor.
> Leg me een ding uit. Je gelooft in de Qoraan, elhamdoulileh. Maar weet je dan niet dat de Soena, dus dat gene wat onze geliefde Profeet saws heeft gedaan/gezegd/enz. een uitleg is van hoe we de Qoraan moeten toepassen in ons leven? En weet je dan niet dat juist die Soena is vastgelegd in Ahadith?*


De enigste soenna die de islam predikt is de soenna van God. Alleen onze onzekerheid en onwetendheid heeft ons doen adwalen en ons laten zoeken naar een andere bron. Zogenaamd de soenna van Mohammed. Mohammed heeft niets anders dan de soenna van God gevolgd.




> *
> Ken je de aya dan niet dat ALlah swt zegt en gehoorzaam Mij en gehoorzaam de Profeet. We MOETEN hem saws gehoorzamen en wat betekent dat? Dat we moeten weten hoe hij was, wat hij deed en hoe hij handelde. En juist deze dingen staan vast in de Ahadith.
> *


Daar ben jij niet bijgeweest. Dus hoe kun je weten dat datgene wat over Mohammed (vzmh) gezegd wordt ook echt is?




> *
> Ya aghi, maak alsjeblieft niet dezelfde fout als dat de 'monotheisten' dat hebben gedaan, want dat is waarlijk een Dwaling.
> 
> Moge ALlah ons leiden.
> Salameo alaikoum wR wB*


Afgezien van de betekenis van het woord monotheist, snap ik niet wat je hier bedoeld.

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Drijfkracht_ 
> *Hallo Broeders,
> 
> Dit is een vers uit de Quran uit soerat (al-hasr)
> {oua ma atakoemoe arrasoela fagoedoe oua ma anhakoem 3nhoe fantahoe, oua tajoe allah inna allaha chadidoe el3ikaab.}
> 
> 
> Dit laat zien dat er hadiths zijn geschreven om juist de halal en haram van elkaar te onderscheiden. En dit zou ook nooit lukken als het alleen maar werd door verteld. Anders krijg je het broodje Aap verhaal. en waren we nu nog verder van huis. Dus wees blij dat er hadiths zijn.
> 
> ...


Nog eventjes en je gaat me vertellen dat hij de zoon of broer van God is. Alles wat je nu zegt komt van de Hadiths. En die verheerlijken Mohammed vzmh zoals we eigenlijk God zouden moeten verheerlijken.

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door sensabille_ 
> *salaam broeders en zusters,
> 
> Het is een feit dat er ahadiets zijn die niet kloppen, maar dat is niet de reden om te zeggen dat je er helemaal niet in gelooft. Wij moeten als moslim leven zoals de profeet dat deed, volgens de soena. En de juiste ahadiets helpen ons daarbij. Ahadiets overgeleverd door boucharie en muslim zijn in iedergeval sahih, mischien is het een idee om die eens te lezen. Dan zul jezelf wel inzien dat die ahadiets kloppen.
> 
> alluh a3lam( allah weet het het beste)
> 
> a'salaam oe a3leiykoem wr wb*


Waarom mag ik niet zelf bepalen of ik een hadith sahih vind? Wat is zowieso de criteria hiervoor? Wie bepaald dit? 
Geef mij maar God's woord.

----------


## Anis

Jullie beweren alleen de Qoraan te volgen en zeggen: We hebben de Qoraan, en nemen datgene wat volgens de Qoraan halal is als toegestaan en datgene wat de Qoraan ons verbiedt nemen we als haram. De Soenna is naar jullie zeggen, vol met verzonnen ahadith (overleveringen), die onrechtvaardig zijn toegekend aan de Profeet Mohammed (saws). Zij zijn echter degenen waarover de Profeet (saws) heeft gezegd; 

*"Binnenkort zal er een tijd komen waarin een man achterover zal leunen op zijn bank, terwijl hij een hadith van mij vertelt, en hij zal zeggen "Tussen ons ligt het Boek van Allah; Wat de Qoraan als halal verklaard accepteren we als halal, en wat de Qoraan haram verklaard accepteren we als haram" Maar luister! Wat de Boodschapper van Allah verbiedt is zoals hetgeen wat Allah verbiedt!"*  (Al-Fath al-Kabir, 3/438. At-Tirmidhi heeft dit overgeleverd met een iets andere bewoording, en classificeerde dit als een hassan sahih, Zie Soenan At-Tirmidhi bi Sharh Ibn al-Arabi, al-Saawi edn., 10/132). 

De naam koranieten past jullie in principe niet eens, want in de Qoraan vertelt Allah (swt) aan ons allen, in wel zon honderd ayt (verzen) om de Profeet Mohammed (saws) te gehoorzamen. En dat gehoorzaamheid aan de Profeet (saws), wordt beschouwd volgens de Qoraan als een onderdeel van gehoorzaamheid aan Allah (swt), lees maar mee:

*"Degene die de Boodschapper gehoorzaamt, heeft zeker Allah gehoorzaamt. Maar degene die zich afwend, Wij hebben jou (O Moehammad) niet als een waker over hen gezonden"*  (Soerah An-Nis', 4 aya 80 ) 

Verder ontkent de Qoraan het geloof van hen die weigeren de Boodschapper (saws) te gehoorzamen en zijn beslissingen niet accepteert!! Lees maar mee

*"Maar nee, bij jouw Heer, zij zijn geen gelovigen, totdat zij jou (O Moehammad) laten besluiten in al hun meningsverschillen, en geen verzet bieden tegen jouw besluiten, die ze met volle overgave accepteren"*  (Soerah An-Nis', 4 aya 65) 

Dus jullie stelling dat jullie enkel en alleen nemen van de Qoraan klopt niet, want daarmee zouden jullie namelijk, 

astaghfirallah, 

*de hierboven staande ayt (verzen) ontkennen.*

----------


## Drijfkracht

*"Nog eventjes en je gaat me vertellen dat hij de zoon of broer van God is. Alles wat je nu zegt komt van de Hadiths. En die verheerlijken Mohammed vzmh zoals we eigenlijk God zouden moeten verheerlijken."* 



Minachtend van je. Het lijkt erop dat je alles eraan probeert te doen om je gelijk te houden. ZO zit het niet in elkaar, en de Islam helemaal niet. Discussies zijn heel goed als ze een doel hebben. 
Ik heb je een Hadith gegeven uit de tijd van de sahaba. Deze hadith vertelt meer dan alleen de fouten (waar jij het over hebt). Het is ook een zekere handleiding vanwat en hoe je bij het vergissen in de salaat moet handelen, zoals ik al eerdeer heb uitgelegd. Aan een halve salaat heb je niks, maar als je het corrigeert op de juiste manier dan krijg je de volle hasanaat.


Ik zou wel van jou willen weten:
- wat is jou doel van deze topic? want het lijkt er meer op dat je mensen op het verkeerde spoor probeert te zetten in plaats van dat je argumenten gebruikt van jou standpunten. verder vind ik dat je als je alleen in de Quran gelooft, niet alles erom heen vergeet, verkleint, minacht. 

Want ook al weet je alles, er is nog steeds meer dat je niet weet dan wat je wel weet. En als je alleen de Quran leest dan nog ben je er niet. 
Want alleen met en universitaitre diploma ben je er niet als je de praktijk niet beheerst.



Mag allah ons leiden tot het goede en ons uit de buurt van het slechte houden.

ouassalamoe aleijkoem

----------


## sensabille

a'salaam oe3alaikoem wr wb

De mensen die de ahadiets sahih verklaren zijn geleerden, en niet zomaar iemand die bedenkt dat een ahadieth leuk of spannend is en hem sahih verklaart. Je kiest voor een geloof en die accepteer je helemaal, je kan niet zeggen ik geloof in ALLAH maar niet in de profeet, en dus kan je ook niet zeggen dat je niet in de ahadiets gelooft. Die heb je nodig om een goeie moslim te zijn, als je de islam als geloof aanneemt dan moet je hem volledig accepteren en niet eruit laten wat jou niet aanstaat. Dat is de reden waarom er nu binnen de islam verschillende groepen zijn gevormd. maar beschouw dit niet als een aanval

a'salaam oe3alaikoem wr wb

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door abouayoub_ 
> *Ja, zelfs mohammed v.z.m.h. had het verboden.
> Daarom zijn ze pas na zijn dood geschreven 
> 
> dag,
> 
> mijn bewering was dat sommige Sahaba de hadith hebben geschreven voor eigen gebruik in het leven van Mohamed. Dat de profeet het schrijven van ahadith heeft afgeraden is bekend, maar dat de Koran zelf dit heeft verboden kan ik nergens vinden.
> waar het mij omgaat is dat in bijna alle reacties op deze onderwerp wordt ervan uit gegaan dat alle ahadith een eeuw of twee na de dood van de profeet zijn geschreven. dit is niet vanzelf sprekend.
> 
> ...


De Koran spreekt maar over 1 hadith, namelijk de Koran zelf.

Wat de sahaba gedaan hebben is niet mijn verantwoordelijkheid. Maar ik kan daar weinig waarde hechten.
Benadrukt weer feit dat dan de hadiths zich tegenspreken.

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door sensabille_ 
> *a'salaam oe3alaikoem wr wb
> 
> De mensen die de ahadiets sahih verklaren zijn geleerden, en niet zomaar iemand die bedenkt dat een ahadieth leuk of spannend is en hem sahih verklaart. Je kiest voor een geloof en die accepteer je helemaal, je kan niet zeggen ik geloof in ALLAH maar niet in de profeet, en dus kan je ook niet zeggen dat je niet in de ahadiets gelooft. Die heb je nodig om een goeie moslim te zijn, als je de islam als geloof aanneemt dan moet je hem volledig accepteren en niet eruit laten wat jou niet aanstaat. Dat is de reden waarom er nu binnen de islam verschillende groepen zijn gevormd. maar beschouw dit niet als een aanval
> 
> a'salaam oe3alaikoem wr wb*


Wie wat bestempelt ze als geleerd? Hitler was geleerd, Marxx is geleerd, maar wil niet zeggen dat ze gelijk hebben. Je kiest niet alleen het geloof en gaat ervan uit dat het zo wel goed is. Je moet ook zelf nadenken. Anders zijn je hersens voor niets aanwezig althans lijkt mij. De echte reden dat we verschillende stromingen hebben ligt in het simpele feit dat iedere groepering een eigen hadith volgt en die als authentiek ziet. Als men de Koran enkel zou volgen dan zou het betekenen dat men 1 en de zelfde bron geruiken.

----------


## G-zus

Is het niet zo dat je *zonder hadiths* de koran niet kan verklaren?

En is het niet zo dat je *met hadiths* bijv. niet kan zeggen dat Mohammed niet behekst was, of dat je niet kan zeggen dat Mohammed zonder zonde, of dat je niet kan zeggen dat Mohammed niet schuldig was aan foute profetien, of dat je niet kan zeggen dat Mohammed GEEN foutive openbaringen doorkreeg van Gabril. Enz enz.

Ik weet wel wat ik zou kiezen.

----------


## Aicha19

Salaam aleikoem wa rahmatullah wa barakatuhu

This is all i have to say right now:


( En al wie zich verzet tegen de boodschapper en hem tegenspreekt nadat het recht pad duidelijk aan hem is getoond, en een andere weg volgt dan die van de gelovigen, zullen Wij op het pad houden dat hij heeft gekozen, en hem in de Hel branden - wat een afschuwelijke bestemming )
(Soerah An-Nisa; Ayah 115)   

[GLOW=blue]Amin Amin Amin!!!

Ya Allah laat alle moslims de goede weg op gaan en de goed leiding volgen insha Allah...Amin![/GLOW]

----------


## alamine

> _Geplaatst door hassa046_ 
> *Hoi luitjes.
> 
> Ik heb de laatste tijd enorm veel research gedaan naar de Islam en om meer kennis op te doen hoop ik door de stelling hieronder gemotiveerder reacties te krijgen van de lezers.
> 
> "Ik geloof in God, en in zijn boek, de Koran alleen. Ik geloof ook in datgene wat erin staat. Ik ben van mening dat de deradatie van de Islam tot een voeteveeg zoals deze door veel mensen in deze tijd gezien wordt het resultaat is van de Hadiths die er in omloop zijn. Tot nu toe hebben alle hadiths voor mij enkel een historische waarde gehad.
> Voor mijn bron van kennis en informatie beperk ik me tot de Koran alleen en met mijn gezonde logica."
> 
> Hopelijk wek ik hiermee een discussie op die tot beidens tevredenheid gevoerd kan worden.
> ...


Even voor alle duidelijkheid. Hoe wil je de Koran begrijpen als de Hadits er niet waren? de uitleg van de Islam zijn de Hadits en die zijn De Heilige woorden van onze profeet Mohammed.  :maroc:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door alamine_ 
> *de uitleg van de Islam zijn de Hadits en die zijn De Heilige woorden van onze profeet Mohammed. *



Bewijs?

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Bewijs?*


Schobbejak, blijven proberen he ?

Ik w8 nog op zoveel bewijzen van jou....la3fried...

----------


## Joesoef

Ridouan, ouwe zemelaar. Ik heb het een paar keer bij je proberen duidelijk te maken maar er zit intern bij jou een gigantische blokkade.

----------


## Medina

_As Salaamoe alaikoem Hassa 046._ 



_Vertel mij is....Hoe kan jij als Moslima de getuigenis afleggen dus "Ashadoe ena La ilaha ilalah wa Eshadoe ena Mohammedoen Rasoelah"terwijl je de haddith niet gelooft? Je kan pas de getuigenis afleggen De Sahada afleggen pas als je erin geloof door:_ 


Er in te geloven.
Een plaats in je hart geven.
Het te praktiseren..

Volgens de Q`raan en de Sunnah leven.

dan pas kan je de Sahada afleggen ....Sta bij stil wat je getuig met alle respect voor mijn zuster...

Zie dit niet als een aanval maar als een Nasiha... 

liefs Medina..

----------


## yoghurta

> Hoi luitjes.
> 
> Ik heb de laatste tijd enorm veel research gedaan naar de Islam en om meer kennis op te doen hoop ik door de stelling hieronder gemotiveerder reacties te krijgen van de lezers.
> 
> "Ik geloof in God, en in zijn boek, de Koran alleen. Ik geloof ook in datgene wat erin staat. Ik ben van mening dat de deradatie van de Islam tot een voeteveeg zoals deze door veel mensen in deze tijd gezien wordt het resultaat is van de Hadiths die er in omloop zijn. Tot nu toe hebben alle hadiths voor mij enkel een historische waarde gehad.
> Voor mijn bron van kennis en informatie beperk ik me tot de Koran alleen en met mijn gezonde logica."
> 
> Hopelijk wek ik hiermee een discussie op die tot beidens tevredenheid gevoerd kan worden.
> 
> ...


Ik ben me ook sinds 5 jaar gaan verdiepen in de koran en de hadith .
Heb god gesmeekt om mij op zijn weg te leiden en als de hadith vals is me er van af te houden .
En ik kan niet anders zeggen dan dat de ahadiths heel gevaarlijk zijn en veelal verzonnen .

----------


## yoghurta

> Salaam aleikoem wa rahmatullah wa barakatuhu
> 
> This is all i have to say right now:
> 
> 
> ( En al wie zich verzet tegen de boodschapper en hem tegenspreekt nadat het recht pad duidelijk aan hem is getoond, en een andere weg volgt dan die van de gelovigen, zullen Wij op het pad houden dat hij heeft gekozen, en hem in de Hel branden - wat een afschuwelijke bestemming )
> (Soerah An-Nisa; Ayah 115)   
> 
> [GLOW=blue]Amin Amin Amin!!!
> ...


Amin weet wel dat de rechte pad al tweehonderd jaar duidelijk was totdat bukhari geboren was en begon met het schrijven van de ahadiths .
De profeet had het verboden om iets op te schrijven behalve de koran .
De vier khaliefs abu bakr , omar ibn al khattab , uthman bnu al 3afan , en ali ibn abu talib radi an 3anhoem , hebben deze verbod van de profeet in ere gehouden .
tot het kalifaat een politieke strijd begon te worden om macht toen verzwaktten de verboden van de profeet saws af .
en vergeet niet toen de aya kwam" al youma kamaltoekoum dienakoum " .
hoe kan het dan dat de meeste moslims tweehonderd jaar na dood van de profeet saws bukhari volgen en van het pad afwijken .
het pad van ALLAH die aan de boodschapper is geopenbaard .wie aan de touw van god vasthoudt zal niet dwalen , wie aan de touw van bukhari tirmidi muslim of welk schepsel dan ook vasthoudt is zeker verdwaalt .

ALLAH zegt ook fa bi aya hadith ba3dou allah wa ayatihi youminoun .
ALLAH 3AZA WAJAL wist dat er mensen hadiths gingen fabriceren en dat de overgrote deel hierin zal gaan geloven .
Al islam dien yusr . Waarom zou god ons het zo moeilijk maken met ahadiths die voor 98 % niet waar zijn 1% twijfelachtig zijn en 1% voor waar wordt bestempeld omdat de kettingen (overleveraars ) als waarachtige personen worden bestempeld .
dus niet de inhoud wordt geverifieerd maar de personen die het van generatie tot generatie hebben doorverteld .
hierdoor heb je de meest belachelijke hadiths , die sahih worden bestempeld. Zoals de eerste en laatste keer dat de mensen de profeet saws naakt hebben gezien tijdens het sjouwen van stenen nadat abu bakr ra de profeet saws adviseerde om zn kleed op zn schouders te zetten en zn private parts naakt te laten .
Hoe kun je zoiets schandaligs zeggen over de profeet saws .
de sahih ahadiths staan vol met zulke denigrerende verhalen , of dat de profeet saws een 9 jarig meisje heeft gehuwd .
terwijl je uit rekenkundig bewijs (tijdlijn ) kunt constateren dat ze rond de 18 a 19 was .
waarom dan deze leugen over onze geliefde profeet saws . Of dat de profeet saws enkele mannen hun ogen uit hun oogkas heeft gehaald en ze kruislings voeten en handen heeft afgehakt nadat ze de achillespees van een vrouwtjeskameel hebben doorgesneden .
De beste mens ooit geschapen ?? Hoe kan die zoiets onmenselijks doen ?? 
Weet dat als je zoiets doorverteld aan een ander en iedere keer dat dit doorverteld wordt aan een ander op de dag des oordeels word gestraft hiervoor .

Waarom dwalen terwijl gods weg geen twijfel aan bestaat ?? Volg het woord van god dat door de profeet saws is verkondigd.

----------


## Carmencita

Begrijpelijk, de Hadiths zijn geschreven 200 jaar na de dood van de profeet dus, door iemand die hem helemaal nooit gekend heeft en totaal niets van zijn persoonlijke leven wist dan van horen zeggen. Juiste keuze hassa046  :Smilie:

----------


## Carmencita

Yoghurta, Niets anders dan een diepe buiging, jij snapt het  :Smilie:

----------


## SamirPlus

Hadiths zijn gewoon vertellingen/eigen interpretaties van bepaalde "trekjes", zoals moedig/dapper, gastvrijheid en oprechtheid... God's Woord is in de Koran, maar hoe Onze Profeet(saws) met zijn "roeping" is omgegaan, bijv. strijden en leven, dat staat in de Hadiths... Zoals ze zeggen, het ene sluit het andere niet uit en ik begrijp niet wat het probleem is van vertellingen, die algemeen geaccepteerd zijn... Het moeten geen zelfverzonnen teksten zijn, maar dat merk je gelijk wel en dat zegt alleen maar meer over de verteller, dan over wie of wat wordt verteld... In de Koran staat ook dat mensen de geinterpreteerde verzen het meest geloven, omdat dat zo makkelijk is, maar dat Allah ook duidelijke verzen en geboden heeft gegeven in de Koran, maar dat de mensen wier een ziekte in de hart hebben toch liever die verzen geloven die vrij voor interpretatie zijn... Zo zijn er nog steeds broeders en zusters die stelen en liegen en bedriegen, terwijl heel duidelijk is dat dat dus verboden is, maar dat je dus een eigen interpretatie geeft aan een vers, dat is dus erger dan je houden aan de duidelijke Leiding en Geboden van Allah(swt)?... Ik vind dit raar en eerlijk gezegd eng, dat je gewoon voor gedachten gepakt kan worden, terwijl je misschien oprecht bent in jouw interesse en leer, dus dat je maar alles voor je moet houden, omdat je dan Shirk zou plegen ofzo?... Dat is erg en het gaat nog altijd om de intentie in de Islam, maar Allah(swt) Weet alles van wat er in onze harten speelt en Hij leidt wie Hij wil... Het is ook verboden om een Woord van God voor je te houden en niet te delen met jouw broeders en zusters, dus je moet altijd waarschuwen en de waarheid vertellen, ook al is dat niet leuk om te horen. .. (Broeder's Hoeder)

----------


## hasrethalici

saik heb je bericht opgemerkt omdat ik op zoek ben naar mensen die ook deze ideeen delen.ben zelf van turks afkomst en doe een beetje onderzoek naar de bron van islam en ook wat er allemaal tussen is gekomen of is ingeslopen. ik krijg ook veel tegenspraak vanuit mijn achtergrond die komen met " ontken je onze profeet" "onken je de ayat ivm de profeet"en dergelijke uitspraken. door de eeuwen heen zijn de overleveringen volgens bepaalde geleerden besmet met hadith die recht tegenover de koran zijn. ik zou graag dit onderwerp met andere mensen willen delen,want na 45 jaar te leven met deze invulling van islam heb alles moeten weggooien. nu heb ik niet veel meer over dan mijn iman die ik opnieuw wil opbouwen. maar dan zonder de hadith die ik niet meer kan vertrouwen. deze metamorphose is me echt zwaar gevallen. daarom deze verzoek om deling ervaringen van andere broeders.gr hasret

----------

